# Inside corners



## Matt0034 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey guys I'm trying to increase my skill on drywall finishing... I've gotten a lot better over the last year but I still have a rough time on inside corners, especially 45deg corners...

What your guys method for inside corners and any tips and tricks to help make my life easier on them???





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

One side at a time.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Matt0034 said:


> Hey guys I'm trying to increase my skill on drywall finishing... I've gotten a lot better over the last year but I still have a rough time on inside corners, especially 45deg corners...
> 
> What your guys method for inside corners and any tips and tricks to help make my life easier on them???
> 
> ...


Sub it.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I like corner knives for taping, then one side at a time. 
One thing that never gets much conversation is planning your coats. Factory horizontal joints first, then over lap with vertical inside corners, then butts then outside corners, fasteners along the way.
Hope by the time you got around once you can skim one side of those inside corners before leaving.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Less is more on inside corners. To much build up is bad. I will be the unpopular guy from some of the real drywall pros but I still use an inside corner trowel. I have an old stainless Goldblatt I have had forever. I apply the mud with a 3" wool roller. Works for me. I tape with a 4" knife. Gives me a nice & crisp inside corner. 

I watch our finisher do his corners on our bigger projects. He uses a bazooka to tape. Then he only puts on one more coat. He has a corner head. His looks fantastic! I thought about buying a 3" angled corner head to add to my tools.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Not a drywall guy but we do a lot of it remodeling.One of our biggest things.Paper tape and durabond 90 to set the tape and as said before 1 side at a time.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Blacktop will hate me for this, but I like StraightFlex for inside corners. I bed then one coat one side.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Inside corners are my current drywall dillema as well. I use a corner trowel, 2 coats. But I have yet to determine the best time to coat.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Blacktop will hate me for this, but I like StraightFlex for inside corners. I bed then one coat one side.


On a 90 degree I wouldn't but on a 45 for sure.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

SamM said:


> On a 90 degree I wouldn't but on a 45 for sure.


Why not?


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Why not?


Why not just tape it?


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Why not?


Never tried it. Don't see the benefit. Why do you use it?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

heavy_d said:


> Why not just tape it?


Straight flex is tape. And it's a near perfect corner with no need than a few very thin passes.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

SamM said:


> Never tried it. Don't see the benefit. Why do you use it?


Then why use it on 45's?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Then why use it on 45's?


On a 90 your knife skims the other wall as you go down vs a 45 it can't.

I paper tape with a 4" knife and finish it one side at a time, one coat over the paper.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> On a 90 your knife skims the other wall as you go down vs a 45 it can't.
> 
> I paper tape with a 4" knife and finish it one side at a time, one coat over the paper.


Still doesn't answer why you would use straightflex on a 45 and not on a 90.

As I stated before, I only skim one side at a time. And that would go for paper or SF.

Also, if you hold the knife at a bit of an angle you can avoid the edge of the knife digging into the other side.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Still doesn't answer why you would use straightflex on a 45 and not on a 90.
> 
> As I stated before, I only skim one side at a time. And that would go for paper or SF.
> 
> Also, if you hold the knife at a bit of an angle you can avoid the edge of the knife digging into the other side.


So for me personally, I have no problems getting a nice corner with paper tape on a 90. It's much cheaper than SF so I see no reason to use SF on a 90.

On off angle corners, whatever they may be, it's just a lot harder to get a nice corner. When I say nice corner, part of that to me is that the corner is a straight line. It's just harder to run a knife down an off angle corner than a 90 so having the SF vs paper tape makes it much easier for me since the SF is more rigid.

So to me, it's a cost thing. I can do a great job on 90's with paper tape for less cost. I will spend more money on the product and less on the time for off angles using SF than paper tape.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> So for me personally, I have no problems getting a nice corner with paper tape on a 90. It's much cheaper than SF so I see no reason to use SF on a 90.
> 
> On off angle corners, whatever they may be, it's just a lot harder to get a nice corner. When I say nice corner, part of that to me is that the corner is a straight line. It's just harder to run a knife down an off angle corner than a 90 so having the SF vs paper tape makes it much easier for me since the SF is more rigid.
> 
> So to me, it's a cost thing. I can do a great job on 90's with paper tape for less cost. I will spend more money on the product and less on the time for off angles using SF than paper tape.


I see it like a tile leveling system. You need to know how to set tile flat before using a system like that, but in the time that it saves it's well worth the expense.

It's $.10 a linear foot. So in an average bathroom I might cost me $5 in material, and it's a perfect corner pretty much every time.

I am not a professional Drywaller so any help that I can get to speed up the process and give me superior results I'll take it. I have done miles of paper tape and can get a pretty darn good corner, but there is just no need when SF will help me get there much faster and with less effort. Just my personal experience.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

There are a number of ways to get really good inside corners. IMO the easiest way to learn to do both sides at once is roll thinned mud with a corner roller, then use a trowel for horizontal strokes. Finish sand with an angle sponge.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I see it like a tile leveling system. You need to know how to set tile flat before using a system like that, but in the time that it saves it's well worth the expense.
> 
> It's $.10 a linear foot. So in an average bathroom I might cost me $5 in material, and it's a perfect corner pretty much every time.
> 
> I am not a professional Drywaller so any help that I can get to speed up the process and give me superior results I'll take it. I have done miles of paper tape and can get a pretty darn good corner, but there is just no need when SF will help me get there much faster and with less effort. Just my personal experience.


I understand. But I pay about .50 per for SF. 

Does a SF corner dry faster?


----------

